# Colonoscopy prep: which flavor?



## LorenAnders (Nov 3, 2002)

I'm already sick to my stomach.. and the thought of drinking all that prep stuff grosses me out. Which is the least icky? I have a choice of:NuLYTELY inrange or lemon limecomments?Also.. they say you can drink "clear juices".. what does that mean? Orange juice without pulp? Apple juice? Pineapple? I'm confused.


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Loren,I've noticed your posts all around and I'm guessing you're a little nervous. Over the last 20 yrs., I've had every test a GI can think to do to a person. And a lot of them in the last month or so. I prefer the ones where you get the very good drugs. You either have no pain, no memory of pain, or you're so looped you don't care if there is pain and that the stranger is lifting up your gown and sticking a camera up your bum. Good drugs beat pain and anxiety everytime! No matter what test you have - the prep is always worse part of the whole ordeal. And I have had almost every type of prep they can think of to hand out. The PREP, no matter which one, IS ALWAYS THE WORSE PART. There are horror stories of what should be routine GI proceedures that go badly wrong. I even knew a couple. But the docs were usually not GIs, just GPs trying to do it all. Personally, I like detail people. The prep will suck. It doesn't matter what flavor of prep you get, because - it will taste bad. Drink fast! Once you get through the prep just think to yourself, the worse part is over, because it is! My GI is surrounded by great people. I enjoy talking and joking with everyone. Word is sometimes I continue after the drugs hit. And on the ride home. Your GI will come in with pics of your insides which are way more interesting than any biology class. Then I get driven home by which ever relative's turn it is (it's been a long year)and I take a nap for the rest of the day. I can usually remember the pics but don't usually remember what my GI said. Make sure whoever is with you takes notes. Following some procedures I may have bleeding, but I also have internal fissures. A nice little cortizone suppository or three and I'm right as rain. After my endoscopy, I have a sore throat for about a day. Any discomfort during the procedure is not so much a memory, more like a short bad dream. A good doc doesn't let you suffer needlessly. My life has been filled with tests, surgeries, and proceedures. Trust me. These are not the bad ones. And peace of mind, knowing exactly what your body is up to, is: priceless!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

Whatever flavor you get, mix it into apple juice to hide the gag-inducing taste. This works surprisingly well (and I don't even like apple juice). The apple juice must be the clear kind, not the unfiltered kind.


----------



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

you get flavored golytely? no fair! lol. That doesn't sound so bad."clear juices" means clear juices as in, you can see through them. Orange juice (at least any orange juice I've ever seen!) is not clear. Apple juice, cranberry juice, gatorade, koolaid, soda are clear. Orange juice, tomato juice, pineapple juices, are not.I've had 4 colonoscopies in the past year (and will never have any more, since I don't have a colon anymore-







) I always thought they were kinda fun- I got outta school for a day and got fun drugs... how cool is that?







Kate


----------

